# hi



## mary1970

hi i'm mary have got 2 children kieron is 15 and hannah is 12 months i am a stay at home mum and loving every minute


----------



## lynze21

Just wanted to say hi back lol xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi Mary, Welcome!


----------



## KX

Hi and welcome, another familiar name!! :lol:


----------



## Tam

Hello *wave*


----------



## Jo

https://www.augk18.dsl.pipex.com/Smileys/wave.gif
Hiya, another name i know :D


----------

